# Caesars Creek 53"



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I noticed a 53" posted on the MAL sometime in the past six days. That makes two over 50" posted this summer not counting possible unreported fish. Makes me want to hit Caesars again. But at 104 miles round trip vs 39 mile round trip for CJ I'm going to have to stay closer to home till gas drops some. I just tell myself 34" fish are more fun to catch because they are really erratic and move quicker.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

As CC being my home lake I don't really care for it. I've been too busy to fish this year and ended up down sizing boats but hope to get out there this fall which is the only time I like being on that lake anyways. CJ sounds like it's on the right track. Maybe some more mature lakes near you like clear fork if wanting to look for bigger fish until CJ has more time?


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

CC is an awesome lake. It’s also my home lake


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bronson said:


> CC is an awesome lake. It’s also my home lake


I can appreciate it. I think it just depends on how you like to fish. Outside the fall/early winter I'd probably pick any Ohio muskie lake over CC, I can't speak to Alum as I think it's the only one I haven't fished.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Alums got them over 50 but who knows how many end up down stream or dead from abuse (miss handling in hot conditions)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

53" is really big for any lake in Ohio. Anyone claim to have caught it? I'd love to see a picture of that fish!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I caught a 37” today that identified itself to me as a 53”. I’m somewhat dubious of the claim, though.

Did catch a 37” and a 39”. Lost a 42-43” at the boat after getting her to the net three times. Had another mid-30s follow that went around twice. Great day fishing in the rain.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> I caught a 37” today that identified itself to me as a 53”. I’m somewhat dubious of the claim, though.
> 
> Did catch a 37” and a 39”. Lost a 42-43” at the bottom after getting her to the net three times. Had another mid-30s follow that went around twice. Great day fishing in the rain.


 What water temps were you getting?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

My transom reading (HB Helix) was 80-81 but it is right below the surface. My TM (Garmin) was reading 78 about 2-1/2 to 3' down. Rain has cooled the water down a bit. Rained from 7:30 till I got off at 12. Fish were healthy and full of fight. Released great, too.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

No 53’s but four follows today. Water is really strange after the rain CC got. Lots of flotsam and a very green color. Even with the sun up, follows we’re hard to see until they were right at the boat. Of the four follows, three went into an 8 but lost interest after the first or second turn. Water was 77-79.

Skipped last weekend due to a messed up back but the week before netted two. Next weekend, the lake will be a crapshow. I’ll be skipping it but may call off work mid-week for maybe the third time in 5-1/2 years (overachiever, huh, but that would be twice this year.).


----------

